# Wine 1.0



## Raubkopierer (4. Mai 2008)

Tja. Nun ist es so weit ... Das, wovon einige meinten es würde nie passieren steht kurz bevor: WIne erreicht, nachdem es sich rund 4 Jahre in den 0.9er Versionsnummer rumgedrückt hat, Version 1.0

Am 9. Mai soll nun endlich der erste Release Candidate erscheinen. Gefolgt von RC2 am 23. Mai.
Ich habe mir erlaubt hier eine Umfrage zu erstellen und hoffe auf ein paar Äußerungen was ihr euch von Version 1.0 erwartet, was ihr nicht so toll findet oder was mit rein sollte etc. 
Ich lass mich überraschen (hoffentlich schreibt überhaupt jemand was *hust*)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Mai 2008)

Ich finde dass Wine eine gute Sache ist.
Ich selbst hoffe dass der Sprung auf 1.0 nicht nur kosmetischer Natur ist sondern auch funktionell was bringt, also gute Kompatibilitaet mit weniger Gefummel, denn das war bislang immer so eine Sache.

Aber da ja auch mit dem ReactOS-Projekt zusammengearbeitet wurde denk ich mal dass der Sprung auf 1.0 durchaus berechtigt sein wird.

Edit: Einen fuer mich passenden Punkt bei der Umfrage konnte ich leider nicht finden.


----------



## ToniCE (4. Mai 2008)

Werde auf jeden Fall probieren, ob es besser läuft als vorher. 

Aktuell habe ich eine etwas ältere Version drauf um hin und wieder mal mit Photoshop (6) etwas zu bearbeiten oder um ein Programm anzusehen, wenn irgendwelche Bekannten Probleme haben. Gefummelt habe ich da aber nie viel... Entweder das Programm lief direkt oder ich habe es sein lassen.
So Kram wie dll aus einer Windowsinstalation habe ich auch nie gemacht, das war mir zu aufwändig.

Was mir irgendwie immer gefehlt hat war eine konsistente Oberfläche um Wine zu konfigurieren, Basisteile (Fonts, IE) zu installieren und Software zu de-/installieren. So eine Art komplette Systemsteuerung. Da könnte was getan werden. (Oder gibt es da schon was?)


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. Mai 2008)

Naja ... aktuell soll ja CS2 unter Wine laufen ... und bei aktuellen Versionen gibt es die winecfg mit der man so Sachen wie Laufwerke, DLLs, Sound, Windowsversion usw. einstellen kann. Eine Systemsteuerung ist eigentlich unnötig und da es vom Internet Explorer keine Standalones mehr gibt ... und überhaupt: Internet Explorer? Wine ist schließlich kein Emulator.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Mai 2008)

Den IE ueber Wine laufen zu lassen ist insofern interessant als dass er Websites immer etwas anders anzeigt als andere Browser.
Als Web-Developer will man dann nicht unbedingt auf Virtualisierung (ertraeglich) oder Dual-Boot (abscheulich kontraproduktiv) zurueckgreifen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. Mai 2008)

Nur leider stellt sich Microsoft sich dem entgegen indem es den IE7 einfach nicht mehr als Standalone gibt ... d.h. man kann ihn auch nicht unter Wine nutzen ...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Mai 2008)

Beim IE7 ist es auch nicht so wichtig, der verhaelt sich schon wesentlich mehr wie andere Browser als es aeltere IEs taten.

Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist bei IEs4Linux mittlerweile auch IE7 enthalten.

Wie gesagt, man kann auch Virtualisierung nutzen, oder eben Dual-Boot. Letzteres ist aber absolut kontraproduktiv wenn man immer wieder rebooten muss um die Seite zu testen.
Virtualisierung nimmt im Vergleich zu einem in Wine laufendem IE ungleich mehr Speicher in Beschlag, sodass es in diesem Fall auch eher eine Ausweichloesung darstellt.


----------



## Radhad (5. Mai 2008)

Ich benötige Wine nur eher selten, wenn ich mich aufreg dass bestimmte IDEs unter Linux mir keine Option zum Encoding-Wechsel anbieten und ich deshalb auf einen anderen Editor zurückgreifen muss. Ein Problem beim IE unter Linux ist einfach, dass es anders aussieht als unter Windows, auch die Rendering Engine verhält sich etwas anders, darum würde ich nicht darauf zurückgreifen.

Ich habe eine VM, welche (unter Windows) einen Haufen an Browsern in div. Versionen installiert hat, um Webseiten zu testen. Für mich ist dies die beste Lösung


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. Mai 2008)

Das was du unter IE unter Wine verständigst ist eben nicht der IE sondern die Gecko Engine die von Wine per Standard genommen wird. Auf Gecko basieren etwa Mozilla und damit der Firefox.
Um IE unter Wine zu nutzen musst du schon eine Standalone Version von der Microsoftseite nehmen ... allerdings gibt es die nur bis IE6.

Ich hab ja atm ein seltsames Problem mit dem Install Shield unter Wine 0.9.61 ... er gibt mir immer (bis jetzt bei den 2 Anwendungen die ich probiert habe) den Error -6002 zurück ... ich werd mal eine ätere Version probieren. Das mit dem Weg zur 1.0 fängt ja gut an :/


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. Mai 2008)

Wine ist eine tolle Sache. Ohne Wine und Mono wäre ich vermutlich nie wirklich an Linux als Desktop OS interessiert gewesen.
Weil ich auf bestimmte Anwendungen einfach nicht verzichten kann/will. Es gibt zwar für fast alles eine Alternative, die Teilweise mit den "Vorbildern" mithalten können. Aber ob man die dann mag steht ja auf einem anderem Blatt 

Ich werd mir auf jeden Fall die RCs geben, wollte eh gerade Linux auf meine USB Platte klatschen.

Eine Standaloneversion vom IE7 gibt es auch, nich offiziell, aber man kann aus der Redistributable mit ein paar Handgriffen (das kann Jeder) eine machen.
Einfach mal "IE 7 Standalone" googeln 

Nur bitte niemals auf einem Windows System nutzen die Standalone zerhaut unter Windows die History sämtlicher älterer IE Versionen. Schonmal versucht IE neu zu installieren? Das ist so unnötig kompliziert wie es simpel klingt


----------



## Bratkartoffel (5. Mai 2008)

Ich als alter Zocker hoffe, dass die DirectX Unterstützung verbessert wird. Ich habe Windows eigentlich eh nur noch zum Zocken nativ installiert (Dual-Boot).

Zum Programmieren und Testen nehm ich größtenteils Linux her, aber auch Windows in ner VM.


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. Mai 2008)

Es gibt ja diverse Anleitungen im Internet mit denen man DirectX 9.0c installieren kann und die nativen DLLs nutzt. Das funktioniert wirklich wunderbar wie ich selbst feststellen durfte.


----------



## Sukrim (6. Mai 2008)

Ich steh den "Rekursivakronymprogrammen" grundsätzlich eher kritisch gegenüber (GNU is not Unix, WINE is not an emulator...) und glaube dass auch in Zukunft "richtige" Windows-Programme mit einem Emulator (oder Befehlsumbieger... als ob das irgendjemanden interessiert!) nicht funktionieren werden, sei es wegen verbautem Kopierschutz oder weil die WINE-Entwickler einfach stark hintennach sind. DX10 gibt es z.B. seit einem ganzen Jahr aber einen OpenGL Wrapper und ein paar offene Soundbibliotheken einbinden schaffen anschienend nicht mal die "Millionen" freier Entwickler, die ja theoretisch an dem OpenSource-Projekt arbeiten könnten...

Die Idee ist ja recht nett, aber die grafische Konfiguration wie üblich ein Graus und dank Virtualisierern und Muulticorecomputern wohl auch bald einfach unnötig - Transcodieren kann man auch unter Linux und mit richtigen 3d-Programmen arbeitet man meist ohnehin unter Windows da der theoretische Geschwindigkeitsvorteil von Linux durch sowas wie WINE vermutlich sowieso aufgehoben würde.
Sonst gibt es eigentlich kaum Programme, die es nicht auch in ner schlecht kopierten (oder neutraler "anderen") Version auch für Linux gibt (Photoshop --> GIMP z.B.)


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. Mai 2008)

Ich denke ja, dass es einfach nicht so leicht ist ein geschlossenes Projekt wie DirectX10, das noch dazu im Vista-Kernel fest drin ist und nicht mehr extra wie DirectX9 vorliegt mittels Backengineering auseinander zu nehmen und dazu noch einen entsprechenden Wrapper zu schaffen. Es gab auch unzählige Projekte, die versuchten DirectX10 unter Windows XP zum laufen zu bringen. Die meisten derselbigen sind inzwischen eingestellt. Außerdem: Was bringt dir ein DX10 - OGL Wrapper wenn der dermaßen lahm läuft, dass er nicht zu gebrauchen ist?

Abgesehen davon ist Wine ja nicht nur zum Spielen gedacht.
Und der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil von Linux wird interessanter Weise nicht aufgehoben. Genau genommen laufen einige Programme in Wine sogar schneller als unter Windows.

Zu deinen Ansichten was Gimp angeht mag ich hier jetzt nichts sagen ...


----------



## stain (6. Mai 2008)

Ich finde Wine auch sehr gut. Man kann eben manchmal auch nicht auf alle Programme verzichten, die es nur für Windows gibt. Bevor ich jedoch ein Programm installiere schaue ich auch erstmal nach Clones. zB TuxGuitar (der GuitarPro-Clone) läuft echt super.
Ich kann aber auch nicht ewig daran herumtüfteln, wie ich denn diese verdammte Software nun unter Wine zum laufen bringen kann. Da wechsle ich doch lieber eben kurz zu Windows und bearbeite mein Bild usw.
Das einzigste was ich wirklich sehr sehr schade finde, ist, dass Paint.NET mit Wine einfach nicht gescheit laufen will. Ich habe auch schon mono-paint ausprobiert, aber das ist auch nicht so Wirklich das Wahre. Es ist einfach viel zu langsam und die hälfte der Menüs lässt sich nicht öffnen...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Mai 2008)

Sukrim hat gesagt.:


> ... und mit richtigen 3d-Programmen arbeitet man meist ohnehin unter Windows...



Maya gibt es auch nativ fuer Linux.  Aber das nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## Sebastian Seidelmann (6. Mai 2008)

Also ich finde Wine Klasse. So ist es mir wenigstens Möglich, auf der Arbeit alle Funktionen von unserem "a so tollen Lotus Notes" zu benutzten. Aber ist manchmal echt Praktisch. zB. Wenn man sich ein Video von Blizzard (zB. zum neuen Starcraft) runterladen möchte, macht Blizzard das über irgendsoein Update/download Tool, was normal nur unter Windows laufen würde. Mit Wine kein Problem. Nur ist manchmal der Wurm in diesem netten i. Häufig sind es bei uns auf der Arbeit Probleme mit Schriften.


----------



## Sukrim (7. Mai 2008)

@Dennis: Ich weiß, Maya ist da die (durchaus lobenswerte) Ausnahmeerscheinung... wenn man dann aber einen externen Renderer einsetzen will schaut's schon wieder anders aus.

Nochmal: Nichts gegen Linuxversionen, Auswahl ist super! Aber solange man nicht Programme (auch Spiele sind Programme...) die unter Windows laufen nicht auch ohne Geschwindigkeitsverlust unter Linux laufen lassen kann hat Wine mMn nicht die 1.0 "verdient" und ist auch nicht fertig.

Und wieso sollte eine OGL-Umsetzung von D3D-Befehlen langsamer sein?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Mai 2008)

Mir scheint es ehrlich gesagt dass das 1.0 Label hier eher kosmetischer Natur ist.
Auf der Website selbst steht dass diese Versionsnummer anlaesslich des 15. Geburtstages von Wine vergeben wird.

Befuerworten kann ich solch eine Versionierung nicht, auch wenn es auch echte Ziele gibt die bis dahin geschafft sein wollen.

Aber allgemein ist Versionierung unter Linux etwas anders als man es von Windows kennt. Oder besser gesagt bei freier Software ist die Versionierung oft anders.
So kann auch eine 0.12 (mal als Beispiel) bereits durchaus nutzbar sein.

Man schaue sich da auch mal Blender an. Waehrend der 2.4x-Serie wurden zum Teil grosse Fortschritte gemacht. Fortschritte die in der kommerziellen Welt wahrscheinlich gleich eine neue Major-Nummer veranlasst haetten.


----------



## Sukrim (8. Mai 2008)

Ok, dann haben sie sich einfach mal die Versin 1.0 als "Prestigeversionsnummer" zum Fünfzehnten gegönnt... auch schön, nur wird das Programm davon auch nicht besser oder nützlicher.

Irgendwie scheinen OpenSouce Projekte meist den ClosedSource Varianten nachzuhecheln (z.B. die Oberfläche von KDE 4 vs. OSX) und Innovationen nicht unbedingt anzustoßen sondern nur eben eine "freie" Version zu bieten. In 2-3 Jahre hat dann Open Office vermutlich auch Ribbons... Gibt es dann innovative Programme (wie z.B. Blender) dann sind die teils so verkorkst (wie z.B. Blender) dass man sie erst recht wieder nicht bedienen kann, wenn man sich nicht rein in diese eine Nische einarbeitet.

WINE kann mittlerweile wohl recht gut Windows 98 Programme zum Laufen bringen... bis Vistaprogramme dann ordentlich laufen gibt's dann vermutlich schon länger Windows 7 usw.
Statt Linux zu einer Alternative zu Windows und OSX zu machen, versucht man meist eher einfach bewährte Programme oder Funktionen zu kopieren (oder im Fall von WINE zu emulieren - WINE ist zumindest ein Win32API-Emulator!) und die richtige Arbeit von anderen erledigen zu lassen. Sogar Linux war von Anfang an kein eigenes Betriebssystem sondern einfach ein freier UNIX-Klon! Mich persönlich erinnert das eher an die Kopierfreudigkeit der Chinesen als an irgendwelche Pionierleistungen...


----------



## vault-tec (8. Mai 2008)

Sukrim hat gesagt.:


> Ok, dann haben sie sich einfach mal die Versin 1.0 als "Prestigeversionsnummer" zum Fünfzehnten gegönnt... auch schön, nur wird das Programm davon auch nicht besser oder nützlicher.


Wieso auch? Gut und nützlich ist wine jetzt schon. Allein am Bedienkomfort mangelt es hie und da noch. Das meiste, was ich an Software (inklusive Spielen) benötige, läuft, wenn nicht nativ und Linux, dann mit wine (sogar Microsofts "Dungeon Siege"  ).




Sukrim hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwie scheinen OpenSouce Projekte meist den ClosedSource Varianten nachzuhecheln (z.B. die Oberfläche von KDE 4 vs. OSX) und Innovationen nicht unbedingt anzustoßen sondern nur eben eine "freie" Version zu bieten. In 2-3 Jahre hat dann Open Office vermutlich auch Ribbons... Gibt es dann innovative Programme (wie z.B. Blender) dann sind die teils so verkorkst (wie z.B. Blender) dass man sie erst recht wieder nicht bedienen kann, wenn man sich nicht rein in diese eine Nische einarbeitet.


Komisch; ich habe jetzt die gegenteilige Erfahrung gemacht. Meine Diplomarbeit habe ich komplett in OpenOffice.org geschrieben und diese Software und ihre zahlreichen Features sehr schätzen gelernt. Und bei MS Word (vor allen den neueren Varianten) stehe ich hingegen wie der berühmte Ochs' vor'm Berg und wundere mich über die seltsame Menüführung, ärgere mich über schwer deaktivierbare aber dafür doppelt nutzlose "Features" und bin nur gefrustet. Alles eine Sache der Gewöhnung also. 




Sukrim hat gesagt.:


> WINE kann mittlerweile wohl recht gut Windows 98 Programme zum Laufen bringen... bis Vistaprogramme dann ordentlich laufen gibt's dann vermutlich schon länger Windows 7 usw.


Die Computerspiele "X³" und "GTA San Andreas" würde ich nicht unbedingt als "Windows 98 Programme" bezeichnen. Und dass neuere Programme/Spiele nicht sofort "wine-fähig" sind, liegt in der Natur der Sache -- es sind Windowsprogramme/-spiele und keine wine-Programme/-Spiele! Das ist in meinen Augen vergleichbar mit der Zeit vor wenigen Jahren noch, als man nach dem Erscheinen eines PC-Spiels immer ein paar Monate warten musste, bis die Konsolenprotierung fertig war und vice versa.




Sukrim hat gesagt.:


> Statt Linux zu einer Alternative zu Windows und OSX zu machen, versucht man meist eher einfach bewährte Programme oder Funktionen zu kopieren (oder im Fall von WINE zu emulieren - WINE ist zumindest ein Win32API-Emulator!) und die richtige Arbeit von anderen erledigen zu lassen. Sogar Linux war von Anfang an kein eigenes Betriebssystem sondern einfach ein freier UNIX-Klon! Mich persönlich erinnert das eher an die Kopierfreudigkeit der Chinesen als an irgendwelche Pionierleistungen...


GNU/Linux *ist* eine Alternative zur proprietären Microsoft/Apple-Clique, und zwar z.B. für alle, die eben keine hunderte oder tausende Euro ausgeben wollen, nur damit sie ein eingeschränkt nutzbares Betriebssytem haben um dann weitere hunderte oder tausende Euro auszugeben, um ihr System mit Software zu füllen.

Im Übrigen ist wine *kein* Emulator, wie der Name schon sagt. wine ist eine Windows-Laufzeitumgebung für GNU/Linux.

Ansonsten disqualifizierst du dich bei dieser Diskussion selber, wenn du eine freiwillige Leistung und *freie und kostenlose* Software als Produkt dieser Leistung (in Form von GNU/Linux und freier Software allgemein) in die selbe Ecke stellst wie Plagiatoren und "Raubmordkopierer".


Just my 2 Cents, Niko


P.S.: Leider konnte ich auch nicht abstimmen, da ich mich durch keinen der sehr einseitig und einschränkend formulierten Punkte vertreten fühle.


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. Mai 2008)

Ich finde es immer noch wichtig zu betonen, dass Linux *keine* Alternative zu Mac OSX oder Windows sein will. D.h. mnicht auf Tod und Teufel mit beiden konkurriert. Es kann eben viele Dinge besser. Und dafür andere nicht. Natürlich kann man es als Alternative nutzen nur sollte man sich dabei darüber im klaren sein, dass es kein voller Ersatz sein kann oder sogar sein muss.

San Andreas habe ich übrigens schon unter Wine gespielt 
Der X-Serie habe ich abgeschworen seit ich den beschissenen zweiten Teil gespielt habe *g*

Blender hat übrigens ein recht geniales Bedienungskonzept mit dem man, wenn man sich über ein Tutorial einarbeitet gut und bequem arbeiten kann.

Auch hat Dennis wohl recht. Es gab viele Ziele, die eigentlich in die 1.0 gehörten würden ... allerdings gestrichen würden.

Auch nutze ich selber eine Menge Programme, die noch nicht bei 1.0 angekommen sind und sehr stabil laufen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Mai 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> ..., dass es kein voller Ersatz sein kann oder sogar sein muss.


Von Spielen abgesehen (aber wann spiel ich schonmal was anderes als Nethack...) ist Linux fuer mich ein voller Ersatz fuer Windows.
Und wie ich hier im Forum schon oft genug erwaehnt habe haette ich persoenlich mittlerweile Probleme all das was ich so unter Linux mache unter Windows machen zu koennen, zumindest ohne einen riesen Haufen Geld ausgeben zu muessen.



Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Auch nutze ich selber eine Menge Programme, die noch nicht bei 1.0 angekommen sind und sehr stabil laufen.


EasyLFS ist auch erst 0.4 und laeuft nicht schlecht.


----------



## Sukrim (8. Mai 2008)

Wer gibt denn hunderte oder tausende (!?) Euros für ein Betriebssystem aus, das nur eingeschränkt nutzbar ist? Arbeiten würde ich persönlich eher in TeX verfassen, aber wer meint OOo dafür verwenden zu müssen - auch schön. Ich wette die komplett gleiche Arbeit hätte ich dann sogar in Wordpad zustande gebracht...



vault-tec hat gesagt.:


> Im Übrigen ist wine *kein* Emulator, wie der Name schon sagt. wine ist eine Windows-Laufzeitumgebung für GNU/Linux.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emulator
Als Emulation (von lat. aemulare nachahmen) wird in der Computertechnik das funktionelle Nachbilden eines Systems durch ein anderes bezeichnet. Das nachbildende System erhält die gleichen Daten, führt die gleichen Programme aus und erzielt die gleichen Ergebnisse wie das originale System.

Und laut der Seite:
WINE (WINE Is Not an Emulator) – kein Emulator, da lediglich API-Funktionen emuliert werden (der Code als solches jedoch direkt ausgeführt wird)

Wow, also emuliere ich halt nicht ein Betriebssystem sondern nur die dazugehörige API (dank zwielichtiger Methoden wie clean-room reverse engineering um Gesetze in eineigen Staaten zu umgehen) - WIAAE (Wiaae is an API emulator) klingt halt nicht so gut...



vault-tec hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten disqualifizierst du dich bei dieser Diskussion selber, wenn du eine freiwillige Leistung und *freie und kostenlose* Software als Produkt dieser Leistung (in Form von GNU/Linux und freier Software allgemein) in die selbe Ecke stellst wie Plagiatoren und "Raubmordkopierer".
> 
> Just my 2 Cents, Niko


"Umsonst" hat mehrere Bedeutungen...

Wenn jemand meint freie Software benutzen zu wollen/müssen - bitteschön, die Software ist ja da, dagegen ist auch nichts einzuwenden.
Dennoch behaupte ich, dass ein Großteil der populären "freine Software" einfach nur nachgebaute Plagiate von bestehenden Softwarepaketen sind. Das beginnt bei Linus Torvalds nachgebautem UNIX und geht bis hin zu dem Office 2000/2003 Klon OOo oder diversen Windowmanagern die mehr wie schlechte Kopien einer Windows oder Macoberfläche wirken und Innovationen übernehmen (+ kopieren) aber nicht anregen!

Mit "Alternative" meinte ich eher dass z.B. OS X eine Alternative zu Windows ist: es ist auch ein Betriebssystem unterscheidet sich aber doch in eineigen grundlegenden Features und hat eine ganz eigene Philosophie und Nutzerbasis. Linux ist einfach "umsonst" und zieht entsprechend (auch, aber nicht nur) Leute an, die einfach nur ein Gratissystem haben wollen oder von "Windoof" gefrustet sind.

@Raubkopierer: Das mit Blender glaubst du doch selber nicht? Vielleicht hast du auch noch nie mit 3d Programmen (oder nur mit Blender) gearbeitet, aber ich kann dir versichern: "gut und bequem" ist was anderes! Blender an sich ist ja ganz nett, nur die Bedienung ist einfach grauenvoll.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Mai 2008)

Sukrim hat gesagt.:


> Dennoch behaupte ich, dass ein Großteil der populären "freine Software" einfach nur nachgebaute Plagiate von bestehenden Softwarepaketen sind.


Ein Grund dafuer ist aber auch dass eben viele der proprietaeren Programme eben zuerst da waren, und die Leute eben etwas wollten was sie frei nutzen koennen aber es doch nicht so anders vom Gewohnten sein sollte.
Prinzipiell find ich ist daran auch nichts auszusetzen.



Sukrim hat gesagt.:


> Linux ist einfach "umsonst" und zieht entsprechend (auch, aber nicht nur) Leute an, die einfach nur ein Gratissystem haben wollen oder von "Windoof" gefrustet sind.


Naja, das kann man so nicht sagen. Linux bieten an einigen Stellen vieles was Windows einem nicht bietet. Unter anderem im Server-Bereich.
Und wo Du ja zuvor das Nachahmen von Features angesprochen hast, Microsoft hat nicht das Tabbed Browsing erfunden, Microsoft hat mit der PowerShell erst vor nicht all zu langer Zeit eine Kommandozeile nachgelegt die ueber mit der Bash einigermassen vergleichbare Funktionen bietet, und nicht zu guter Letzt hat Microsoft beim Windows Server 2008 einen vollkommen unbrauchbaren Minimalmodus eingebaut um in Sachen Plattenplatz- und Speicherbedarf ein wenig an Linux-Server heranzukommen.
Ich selbst nutze Linux nicht weil ich von Windows gefrustet bin, keine Kohle hab mir Windows zu kaufen oder es mir zu doof ist mir Windows illegal aus dem Netz zu laden, sondern weil Linux fuer mich eben das bessere System ist.
Ich nutze Linux (Fedora 8, bald 9) daheim auf meinem PC und dem Notebook. Meine Frau und meine Stiefkinder kommen damit wunderbar zurecht.
Auf der Arbeit sitze ich an einem Rechner mit Debian 4.
Ich bin Web-Developer, und da brauche ich ein System welches eben alles mitbringt was man dazu braucht, Apache, MySQL, etc., und das ist Linux eben nunmal.
Daheim nehm ich auch Kram von meiner DV-Cam auf den Rechner auf um es dann auf DVD zu schubsen. Der Windows Media Encoder kann sowas nicht (zumindest als ich das letzte Mal damit rumgespielt hab, unter Win2K war das glaub ich), denn dort wird zum einen das Video erstmal in den Speicher geschrieben, und dann, wenn die Aufnahme beendet wird in WMV umgewandelt und auf Platte geschrieben.
Problem ist dass nach wenigen Minuten der Speicher voll ist und das System unbrauchbar wird.
Unter Linux zieh ich den Kram als DV auf Platte. Okay, eine Stunde braucht 15GB, na und?
Ich hab die Originaldaten, also keinen Qualitaetsverlust, was bei der Bearbeitung wichtig ist.
Die Aufnahme geht gleich auf Platte, und nicht erst in den Speicher. Mein System bleibt benutzbar.
Klar, unter Windows kann man sowas sicher auch haben. Ein freies Programm dafuer ist mir nicht bekannt, und fuer etwas was ich mal alle paar Monate mache gross Geld auszugeben um mir Adobe Premiere oder was weiss ich zu kaufen ist bescheuert.
Klar, ich koennt's ja runterladen... Aber warum sollte ich? Ich kann doch unter Linux, dem System unter dem ich eh die meiste Zeit verbringe, mit freier Software machen was ich brauche, vollkommen legal.


Sukrim hat gesagt.:


> @Raubkopierer: Das mit Blender glaubst du doch selber nicht? Vielleicht hast du auch noch nie mit 3d Programmen (oder nur mit Blender) gearbeitet, aber ich kann dir versichern: "gut und bequem" ist was anderes! Blender an sich ist ja ganz nett, nur die Bedienung ist einfach grauenvoll.


Hier muss ich Dir leider zustimmen. Blender ist ein nettes Programm und kann tolle Bilder machen. Aber leicht zu bedienen ist es wirklich nicht.
Der Einstieg ist nicht gerade einfach.

Freie Software koennte viel verbreiteter sein wenn viele User nicht einfach Software klauen wuerden. Die meisten Home-User brauchen kein Photoshop fuer das bisschen Grafikbearbeitung was sie machen, Gimp tut's da vollkommen. Solcherlei Beispiele gibt es zuhauf, und viele der Programme die ich hier aufzaehlen koennte (Inkscape, OpenOffice, ..........) gibt es auch fuer Windows.
Aber nein, die Leute laden sich ihren Kram lieber aus dem Netz runter, weil's eben Photoshop ist, auch wenn sie vielleicht 2% des Funktionsumfangs benutzen und selbst davon nur die Haelfte verstehen...

Sorry fuer die gewaltsame Uebernahme des Themas, aber das musste einfach mal raus!


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. Mai 2008)

Ich hab sehr wohl schon mit Blender gearbeitet. Und ja ich brauchte eine gewisse Zeit bevor ich damit klar kam. Die Oberfläche ist eben nicht intuitiv. Aber das muss sie auch nicht sein. Ich habe auch schon mit Cinema 4D gearbeitet. Nur sind meine bescheidenen Werke nicht wirklich geeignet hier beurteilt zu werden *g*

Genau so kann man sagen Gimp hat eine grässliche Oberfläche ... aber man kommt irgendwann damit klar.

Diese 'Ich probiere es mal 5 Minuten, komme nicht damit klar und sage dann es ist e'-Mentalität ist einfach grauenhaft. Genau die selben Urteile gab es zu Vista das eigentlich nüchtern betrachtet einfach besser als XP und ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung ist.

Genauso könnte ich mir Code in Perl ansehen und sagen, dass die Sprache Müll ist weil ich sie nicht verstehe. Es ist einfach kein richtiges Argument.



> Wow, also emuliere ich halt nicht ein Betriebssystem sondern nur die dazugehörige API (dank zwielichtiger Methoden wie clean-room reverse engineering um Gesetze in eineigen Staaten zu umgehen) - WIAAE (Wiaae is an API emulator) klingt halt nicht so gut...



Woher kommt dieser unfreundliche Ton? Was hast du bitte gegen eine freie Implementierung der Windows-API um die Programme auch mit Linux nutzen zu können? Ich kann deine Agression irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Aber vllt interpretiere ich deinen Satz ja auch nur falsch.


----------



## Sukrim (9. Mai 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Woher kommt dieser unfreundliche Ton? Was hast du bitte gegen eine freie Implementierung der Windows-API um die Programme auch mit Linux nutzen zu können? Ich kann deine Agression irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Aber vllt interpretiere ich deinen Satz ja auch nur falsch.


Vielleicht, ich meine eher, dass es einfach nur nervt wenn man WINE als Emulator bezeichnet und dann irgendwer Oberschlauer meint "Hach, aber weißt du denn nicht? WINE is not an emulator!" Irgendetwas MUSS emuliert werden, sonst würden Windowsprogramme WINE nicht benötigen. Und dass die Entwickler auch mal Windowsbibliotheken auseinandernehmen was sie z.B. in den USA strafbar machen würde ist doch auch nicht gerade ein Geheimnis.

Gegen Projekte wie ReactOS/WINE habe ich gar nichts, im Gegenteil, es ist sicher ne interessante Spielerei - aber wenn ich dann höre "Linux ist ach so toll, viel besser als 'Windoof' und deine Programme kriegst du viel besser als freie Version gratis per Paketmanager, Windowsprogramme die es nicht für Linux gibt kriegst du einfach mit WINE zum Laufen, Kommandozeile braucht man bei aktuellen Distris wie Ubuntu sowieso nicht mehr und außerdem und überhaupt!" dann kommt mir die Galle eben etwas hoch... sorry falls das vorher wie ein WINE-Flame geklungen hat.

Ich verwende übrigens nicht Vista, da ich derzeit mit XP gut auskomme, werde aber auf meinen nächsten Computer garantiert ein x64 Betriebssystem installieren - vermutlich Vista (oder "Vienna", alleine aus Patriotismus ). Und ja, ich halte Vista für einen Fortschritt ebenso wie 64Bit und habe auch vor mich dort einzuarbeiten. Um bei 3D-Programmen zu bleiben: Ob ich von Maya auf Max umsteige oder auf C4D macht wenig Unterschied... nach einiger Zeit kann man mit den Programmen ganz normal weiterarbeiten - "kann" ich aber Blender, dann werde ich mit _keinem_ anderen Programm ohne fast komplett von Vorne zu beginnen was anfangen können (oder vielleicht schnell aufgeben weil die einfach immer abstürzen - die Probleme die eingeschworene Linuxler angeblich mit ihren Windowsinstallationen haben/hatten hatte ich z.B. auch noch nie...)


@Dennis: Bei Raubkopien (wobei ich das für genauso politisch korrekt halte wie "Nigger"... und ja ich weiß dass "Raubkopierer seinen Namen ironisch gewählt hat) stimme ich dir auch zu - wozu z.B. O&O Defrag cracken, wenn jkdefrag fast gleich viel bietet, kleiner ist, ohne Installation auskommt usw. Statt GIMP als Photoshop Ersatz würde ich ja eher Paint.NET empfehlen (http://www.getpaint.net/) das lässt sich sogar recht angenehm bedienen...

Zu Tabbed Browsing (Wikipedia): "Der erste Webbrowser mit Registerkarten erschien 1994 und trug den Namen „InternetWorks“. 1998 folgte NetCaptor, ein auf dem Programmkern des Internet Explorers basierendes Programm. Kurz darauf folgte Opera (Version 4.0) im Juni 2000, danach Mozilla und verschiedene andere Browser. Seit 2006 hat (mit dem IE7) praktisch jeder bekannte Browser eine integrierte Unterstützung für das Tabbed Browsing." - ich glaube NICHT dass vor Mozilla eines der genannten Programme quelloffen, geschweige denn "frei" war! Und die Idee einer Shell war schon bekannt bevor es überhaupt freie Betriebssysteme gab... falls ich so auf die Bash stehe kann ich die ja btw. auch unter Windows nutzen.

Kurze Frage dazwischen: Wer hat die Fedora 8  Computer eingerichtet, du oder deine Frau + Stiefkinder? BENUTZEN kann ich wohl jedes Betriebssystem das nur einigermaßen mit Maus oder Tastatur klarkommt... ob man es auch BEDIENEN kann ist was anderes!ob ich auf "Drucken" klicke oder erst den Drucker einrichten muss ist ein teils gewaltiger Unterschied.

Deine Probleme mit DV-Videos mit Windows 2000 dürften doch schon eher Nostalgiewert besitzen... oder arbeitest du mit einer Linuxdistribution und Software aus der Zeit als das aktuell war? WME ist übrigens dazu da, Videos in WMV umzuwandeln, es ist ja ein Encoder... oder bearbeitest + schneidest du Videos unter Linux mit dem x264-Codec?!
http://www.idealo.at/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/620448_-premiere-elements-3-0-win-de-adobe.html <-- auf die Schnelle gefunden... 40€ halte ich jetzt nicht gerade für überteuert und die neuere Version kostet auch nur ca. 80€ (http://www.idealo.at/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/890002_-premiere-elements-4-0-win-de-adobe.html).
Premiere CS3 kannst du doch vermutlich als Hobbyfilmer weder ausreizen noch finanzieren - und für echte Filmproduktionen ist Soft- und Hardware ein Posten im Nachkommastellenbereich bei dem sich freie Software einfach nicht lohnen würde wenn ein Mitarbeiter erst umlernen müsste oder Funktionen fehlen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Mai 2008)

Sukrim hat gesagt.:


> Kurze Frage dazwischen: Wer hat die Fedora 8  Computer eingerichtet, du oder deine Frau + Stiefkinder? BENUTZEN kann ich wohl jedes Betriebssystem das nur einigermaßen mit Maus oder Tastatur klarkommt... ob man es auch BEDIENEN kann ist was anderes!ob ich auf "Drucken" klicke oder erst den Drucker einrichten muss ist ein teils gewaltiger Unterschied.


Die hab ich eingerichtet, aber aehnlich geht es "Lieschen Mueller" doch auch mit Windows. Sie kauft sich den neuen Aldi-PC und der ist halt fertig nutzbar.
Mein USB-Drucker wird ohne Probleme erkannt und genutzt, am Notebook musste ich auch nichts machen um diesen ueber's Netzwerk nutzen zu koennen.



Sukrim hat gesagt.:


> Deine Probleme mit DV-Videos mit Windows 2000 dürften doch schon eher Nostalgiewert besitzen... oder arbeitest du mit einer Linuxdistribution und Software aus der Zeit als das aktuell war?


Nein, wie gesagt arbeite ich mit Fedora 8, welche nun ca. ein halbes Jahr alt war. Aber zu der Zeit wo ich diese Probleme unter Windows hatte hab ich dies bereits unter Linux problemfrei machen koennen.



Sukrim hat gesagt.:


> WME ist übrigens dazu da, Videos in WMV umzuwandeln, es ist ja ein Encoder... oder bearbeitest + schneidest du Videos unter Linux mit dem x264-Codec?!


Wenn WME als reiner Encoder gedacht ist finde ich die Integration einer solchen Aufnahme-Funktion vollkommen unsinnig. Vor allem wenn sie nicht richtig funktioniert.



Sukrim hat gesagt.:


> ...und für echte Filmproduktionen ist Soft- und Hardware ein Posten im Nachkommastellenbereich bei dem sich freie Software einfach nicht lohnen würde wenn ein Mitarbeiter erst umlernen müsste oder Funktionen fehlen.


Du solltest Dich mal ueber CinePaint informieren, dies wurde auch bereits in Hollywood eingesetzt, und es ist ein Gimp-Fork.
Blender wurde dort zwar, zumindest nicht meines Wissens nach, noch nicht eingesetzt, aber es gibt zwei sehr schicke OpenMovies (Elephants Dream und Big Buck Bunny) die nicht nur zeigen was die Software kann sondern auch einen gewaltigen Beitrag zur Weiterentwicklung von Blender (Elephants Dream bescherte unter anderem Fluessigkeitssimulation; Big Buck Bunny nun ein Haar-System) beitragen.


----------



## Sukrim (9. Mai 2008)

CinePaint hat(te) auch im Vergleich zu GIMP und Photoshop Vorsprung im Bearbeiten von HDR-Aufnahmen, ein echt lobenswertes Beispiel für freie Software. Neue Funktionen vor der Konkurrenz zu haben sollte doch gerade für freie Software viel erstrebenswerter sein als irgendwelche bewährten Modelle zu kopieren. Immerhin ist man viel flexibler als gigantische Softwareschnieden wie MS oder Adobe.

Blender ist einfach ein Spielzeug im Gegensatz zu anderen 3d-Programmen, das ist ca. so wie wenn man Paint mit Photoshop (oder GIMP...) vergleicht. Blender lässt sich einfach nicht gut in bestehende Pipelines integrieren, ist auf Linux ausgerichtet und hat eine Bedienbarkeit wie ein koreanischer Videorekorder ohne Fernbedienung + Anleitung... daher wird es auch nicht eingesetzt und ich glaube nicht dass (außer Enthusiasten wie den Elephant's Dream Leuten) Blender jemals irgendeine Rolle in Filmen spielen wird, zumindest nicht in der derzeitigen Form.


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. Mai 2008)

Nun tritt langsam ein was ich befürchtet hatte ... der Weg zum typischen Windows-Linux-Flame :/

Zurück zum Topic ... Wine im Allgemeinen ...

vorher quatsch ich aber noch etwas Offtopic:

Eigentlich sollte wirklich jeder bei dem Betriebssystem bleiben, das ihm am besten gefällt ... früher als ich noch Windows genutzt hab regten mich immer diese Linux-User auf die meinten: Mit Linux ist das ganz einfach ... wechsel doch! Von daher propagiere ich das auch nicht ... es steht zwar zumeist in meinen Whois drin aber ich falle nicht fremde Leute an und versuche sie zu meinem System zu bekehren (Das letzte was Linux braucht sind Nutzer solcher Abartigkeiten wie Ubuntu Ultimate [ein Monster mit haufenweise vorinstallierter Software] oder Vixta [Fedora mit Vista-Theme für KDE so wie ich das sehe])
Wenn sich jemand selbst dazu entschließt mal ein Linux zu probieren geht der da auch mit weniger Vorurteilen rein und glaubt nicht immer, dass alles so wie unter Windows sein muss und er sich leicht rein findet.

Zu Raubkopien ... und mein Name ist natürlich ironisch gewählt ...
Man könnte nun wieder anführen, dass man kein Defragmentierungsprogramm bräuchte wenn man ein Dateisystem nutzt, das nicht fragmentiert (bzw. bei dem die anfallende Fragmentierung einfach schnurz ist). Ich fände es ja von Microsoft ja mal ein Schritt Treiber für so Systeme wie Ext oder XFS in Windows aufzunehmen ... wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß wie es da rechtlich aussieht.

Und Sukrim: Diese Windoof-Leute gehen mir auch auf den Geist ... sinnlose Verunglimpfung eines Programms, das nüchtern betrachtet nicht schlecht ist. Schließlich nutze auch ich nicht Linux weil ich Probleme mit Windows habe sondern weil ich famit bequemer arbeiten kann und mich beim Surfen sicherer fühle (ob das nur Illusion ist?)

Doch nun wieder 'Back to Topic':

Nunja ... früher haben wir doch alle irgendwas auseinander genommen (Radios, Computer) um zu sehen wie das denn funktioniert ... und dann mit mehr oder weniger Erfolg wieder zusammengesetzt (Mein Canon-Drucker liegt hier noch offen rum seit letztem Jahr )
Moralisch gesehen ist das mit DLLs natürlich was anderes ... und ich kann jetzt leider auch nicht viel mehr dazu sagen, da mir einfach das Wissen in dem Bereich fehlt ... um es mit den Worten von No. 5 zu sagen: Brauche Input!


----------



## LarsT (10. Mai 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> (Das letzte was Linux braucht sind Nutzer solcher Abartigkeiten wie Ubuntu Ultimate [ein Monster mit haufenweise vorinstallierter Software] oder Vixta [Fedora mit Vista-Theme für KDE so wie ich das sehe])



Sorry Raubkopierer, aber ich teile deine Meinung nicht. Ich will dich in keiner Weise beleidigen Raubkopierer, jedoch würde ich sagen, das was Linux nicht gebrauchen kann sind Leute wie du, die behaupten, wenn man nicht einer bestimmten Philosophie folgt, sollte man die Finger von Linux lassen.
Jeder der es will soll seine Erfahrungen mit Linux machen. Es ist absolut egal, welche Distribution er ausprobieren will, es ist seine Entscheidung, man kann ihm aufgrund der eigenen Erfahrungen eine Distri empfehlen.


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. Mai 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Man könnte nun wieder anführen, dass man kein Defragmentierungsprogramm bräuchte wenn man ein Dateisystem nutzt, das nicht fragmentiert (bzw. bei dem die anfallende Fragmentierung einfach schnurz ist). Ich fände es ja von Microsoft ja mal ein Schritt Treiber für so Systeme wie Ext oder XFS in Windows aufzunehmen ... wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß wie es da rechtlich aussieht.



Fragmentieren tuhen sie schon, aber es ist bei XFS doch wesentlich seltener als bei NTFS oder FAT. Ich wäre auch für eine Native unterstützung von Ext und XFS unter Windows.
Oder von mir aus als kleines kostenloses OpenSource Addon von Microsoft damit man nicht mit GPL oder sonstwas in Konflikt gerät.

Für Ext kenne ich zwar eine ganz brauchbare Windowslösung (bisher nur auf XP getestet), aber alles was ich für XFS kenne ist ein Graus...


Ok es geht jetzt nicht darum dass Microsoft sich Linux nähert oder umgekehrt, aber ich wollte das einfach mal loswerden.
Es wäre schon ein toller Schritt in bessere Zusammenarbeit zwischen Linux und Windows als Dualboot  (würde ich dann noch wlan mit dem neuem Notebook auf Debian zum laufen.....)
Auserdem könnte ich so auch endlich den die externen Platten an meinem NAS System auf XFS formatieren, Fat32 ist echt nervig....


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Mai 2008)

Ich muss mich hier im Grunde Lars anschliessen.

Mir persoenlich gefallen Distros wie LinuxXP oder Vixta auch nicht unbedingt, aber trotzdem find ich es ganz gut dass sie existieren.
Fuer viele User ist ein Grund gegen den Umstieg dass alles anders aussieht, und wenn man ihnen damit eine Oberflaeche bieten kann die etwas vertrauter aussieht als es Gnome oder KDE per Default tun dann ist dies keine schlechte Sache.

Das ist ja das gute an Linux, es ist fuer jeden etwas dabei.
Zugleich ist es aber auch ein Problem, denn der Einsteiger sieht oft den Wald vor lauter Baeumen nicht.

Entsprechend werden auf GetGNULinux.org auch nur 3 Distributionen vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube du hast mich nicht ganz verstanden Andreas ... ich habe nicht zwingend etwas dagegen Leuten den Einstieg zu vereinfachen ... die Frage ist nur wie das geschieht. Es ist etwa keine Lösung ein System zu haben in dem einfach alles schon drin ist ... dadurch wird es wie eben Ubuntu Ultimate nur groß und schwerfällig ... jemanden ein Startmenü hinzusetzen um ihm die Menüführung zu erleichtern ist da schon wieder etwas vollkommen anderes. Aber grade das Gnome-Menü steht in seiner Verständlichkeit Windows in nichts nach. Ich fühle mich in der Tat etwas beleidigt ... besonders, da du dir anmaßt mich zu beurteilen :/

Bei diesen kleinen Distributionen ist es oft einfach ein Problem, dass die Repos nicht wirklich gut gepflegt werden bzw. einfach nicht vertrauenswürdig sind.

Doch wir entfernen uns immer weiter vom eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads


----------



## LarsT (10. Mai 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube du hast mich nicht ganz verstanden Andreas ... ich habe nicht zwingend etwas dagegen Leuten den Einstieg zu vereinfachen ... die Frage ist nur wie das geschieht. Es ist etwa keine Lösung ein System zu haben in dem einfach alles schon drin ist ... dadurch wird es wie eben Ubuntu Ultimate nur groß und schwerfällig ... jemanden ein Startmenü hinzusetzen um ihm die Menüführung zu erleichtern ist da schon wieder etwas vollkommen anderes. Aber grade das Gnome-Menü steht in seiner Verständlichkeit Windows in nichts nach. Ich fühle mich in der Tat etwas beleidigt ... besonders, da du dir anmaßt mich zu beurteilen :/
> 
> Bei diesen kleinen Distributionen ist es oft einfach ein Problem, dass die Repos nicht wirklich gut gepflegt werden bzw. einfach nicht vertrauenswürdig sind.
> 
> Doch wir entfernen uns immer weiter vom eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads



Raupkopierer, ich würde sagen du machst einen entscheidenden Fehler. Du beurteilst die Dinge nach deinen eigenen Bedürfnissen und Empfindungen ohne dabei dran zu denken das Anwender unterschiedliche Bedürfnisse haben.


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. Mai 2008)

Du könntest ruhig etwas präziser zitieren damit ich weiß worauf du dich denn nun genau beziehst ... der gesamte Beitrag kanns ja nun nicht sein :/

Ich glaube Einstein sagte einmal: "Man soll alles so einfach wie möglich machen. Nur niemals zu einfach"

Das richtige Maß ist oft ein Problem.


----------



## LarsT (10. Mai 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Du könntest ruhig etwas präziser zitieren damit ich weiß worauf du dich denn nun genau beziehst ... der gesamte Beitrag kanns ja nun nicht sein :/
> 
> Ich glaube Einstein sagte einmal: "Man soll alles so einfach wie möglich machen. Nur niemals zu einfach"
> 
> Das richtige Maß ist oft ein Problem.



Was das richtige Maß ist, hat aber der jeweilige Nutzer zu entscheiden.


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. Mai 2008)

Das ist ganz klar Ansichtssache ... doch nun ernsthaft: Back to Topic -.-


----------



## vault-tec (13. Mai 2008)

Sukrim hat gesagt.:


> Wer gibt denn hunderte oder tausende (!?) Euros für ein Betriebssystem aus, das nur eingeschränkt nutzbar ist?


Jeder, der sich nicht auf den schmierigen Pfad der illegal erworbenen Kopien macht. Wenn man schon so überzeugt von Windows und der dafür verfügbaren Profi-Software ist, sollte man die wohl auch schon legal erwerben. Und das kostet eben Geld. Viel Geld. Wenn man dieses Geld nicht hat, finde ich persönlich es eben ehrlicher zu sagen "ok, teste ich halt mal was, was nix kostet" anstatt sich einfach beim Esel zu bedienen...

Und wenn man dann mal eine Rechnung aufstellt, was einen allein eine Windows XP Pro Lizenz zusammen mit einer Photoshop Lizenz, einer Visual Studio Developer Lizenz usw. usf. kostet, kommt man durchaus auf einige Euro.




Sukrim hat gesagt.:


> Arbeiten würde ich persönlich eher in TeX verfassen, aber wer meint OOo dafür verwenden zu müssen - auch schön. Ich wette die komplett gleiche Arbeit hätte ich dann sogar in Wordpad zustande gebracht...


TeX habe ich angetestet und für ungeeignet befunden, einfach weil in einer softwaretechnischen Diplomarbeit viel zu wenig mathematische Formeln und ähnliches drin vorkommen und ich folglich die echten VOrteile von TeX gar nicht hätte nutzen können/müssen. Und auch, wenn es inzwischen mit z.B. LyX schon für normale Aufgaben ausreichend komfortable TeX-Editoren gibt, war mir das Arbeiten damit dann doch zu umständlich im Vergleich zu OOo. Letzteres hat mir überdies gute Dienste geleistet, da die Diplomarbeit im besseren Einserbereich benotet wurde -- auch oder gerade wegen der Form.

Ansonsten darfst du mir gerne demonstrieren, wie du im Notepad solche Sachen anstellst wie automatisch (per Klick) ein Inhaltsverzeichnis, ein Abbildungsverzeichnis und einen Schlagwortindex zu erstellen... Und -ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen- ob du es mit dieser Einstellung in Sachen IT überhaupt bis zum Diplom in einem IT-Studiengang bringen würdest, wage ich hier einfach mal zu bezweifeln.




Sukrim hat gesagt.:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emulator
> Als Emulation (von lat. aemulare nachahmen) wird in der Computertechnik das funktionelle Nachbilden eines Systems durch ein anderes bezeichnet. Das nachbildende System erhält die gleichen Daten, führt die gleichen Programme aus und erzielt die gleichen Ergebnisse wie das originale System.
> 
> Und laut der Seite:
> ...


Hmmm... Du verstehst den Unterschied zwischen einer Laufzeitumgebung und einem Emulator wirklich nicht, oder?




Sukrim hat gesagt.:


> "Umsonst" hat mehrere Bedeutungen...


Hier (bei freier Software) geht's aber in erster Linie um "frei" wie in "Freiheit" und nicht um "umsonst" wie in "kost' nix". Das freie Software auch oft kostenlos daherkommt, ist eher als Nebeneffekt zu sehen.




Sukrim hat gesagt.:


> Wenn jemand meint freie Software benutzen zu wollen/müssen - bitteschön, die Software ist ja da, dagegen ist auch nichts einzuwenden.
> Dennoch behaupte ich, dass ein Großteil der populären "freine Software" einfach nur nachgebaute Plagiate von bestehenden Softwarepaketen sind. Das beginnt bei Linus Torvalds nachgebautem UNIX und geht bis hin zu dem Office 2000/2003 Klon OOo oder diversen Windowmanagern die mehr wie schlechte Kopien einer Windows oder Macoberfläche wirken und Innovationen übernehmen (+ kopieren) aber nicht anregen!


Hmmm... Interessant nur, dass sogar in den USA, dem Mekka der Software-Patente und des Einklagens der Rechte an solchen, bisher jeder Versuch, derartige Plagiatsvorwürfe vor Gericht durchzudrücken entweder gescheitert ist oder ganz unterlassen wurde. Aber auch hier wieder: Bist du sicher, dass du verstehst, wo das schützenswerte Softwareprodukt anfängt und wo der von jedem anwendbare, da allgemeine Algorithmus aufhört?




Sukrim hat gesagt.:


> Mit "Alternative" meinte ich eher dass z.B. OS X eine Alternative zu Windows ist: es ist auch ein Betriebssystem unterscheidet sich aber doch in eineigen grundlegenden Features und hat eine ganz eigene Philosophie und Nutzerbasis. Linux ist einfach "umsonst" und zieht entsprechend (auch, aber nicht nur) Leute an, die einfach nur ein Gratissystem haben wollen oder von "Windoof" gefrustet sind.


OSX ist keine Alternative zu Windows, da man dieselben ideologischen Probleme, die einen bei MS-Produkten quälen, in doppelter Ausführung auch bei Apple-Produkten hat. Außerdem finde ich es interessant, dass für dich das eine Unixoid (OSX) eine Alternative darstellt und das andere (GNU/Linux) nicht. Verstehe ich dich also richtig, dass nur Betriebssysteme für die man i.d.R. bezahlt (ich gehe jetzt mal einfach davon aus, dass du für deine Software bezahlst) als Alternativen für dich in Frage kommen?


Niko


P.S.: Du solltest mal navy (ein User hier im Forum) anschreiben. Von deiner Art her erinnerst du mich irgendwie an ihn und ich glaube ihr zwei würdet bestimmt ein paar sehr interessante Unterhaltungen in Sachen Windows/Linux führen...


----------

